# MTD Snowthrower Auger problem



## dwright575 (Apr 30, 2005)

Now that I think I have the carb problem figured out its on to a new problem. Last time I snowblowed the augers kept stopping when I hit heavy snow. Since it was several years since I put on new belts I thought they may be stretched and not doing their job. So I put on both new belts, The drive belt and the auger belt. It runs just fine in all gears but when I engage the clutch for the auger the engine dies every time. I tore it back apart and it all seems to be back together right including the belts but it seems to put a load on the engine whenever the clutch is in and I noticed even before the engine dies the augers never start to turn in the least. Any ideas?


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds like the bearings in the auger are seized up. Try rotating auger without a belt on and see if you can turn it by hand (without engine running of course).

Good Luck
MSES


----------

